# Totally busted: The all-time best celebrity mug shots



## Meanderer (Aug 10, 2015)

Vintage police portraits of iconic deperados from Mick Jagger to Larry King—and the stories behind them
http://www.purpleclover.com/entertainment/3621-celebrity-mug-shots/


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 10, 2015)

The worst one I ever saw of a celebrity mugshot was the recently departed singer Lynn Anderson when she was arrested for a DUI...it looked like she may have worn  dentures and was asked to remove them before the picture was taken  ..she definitely didn't look her best  

....Mugshot>>>>>>


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 10, 2015)

Actor Nick Nolte was arrested by the California Highway Patrol on September 11, 2002 and charged with driving under the influence.


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 10, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> Actor Nick Nolte was arrested by the California Highway Patrol on September 11, 2002 and charged with driving under the influence.
> 
> 
> View attachment 20349


A younger Nick in 1961.  Arrested for selling counterfeit draft cards.


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 10, 2015)

This mug shot provided by the Aiken County Sheriff?s Office shows singer James Brown, who was arrested January 28, 2004 and charged with Criminal Domestic Violence. (credit: Aiken County Sheriff?s Office via Getty Images)


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 10, 2015)

^^ OMG ....
I remember when this picture was shown after James Brown's arrest in 2004.  I went to see him perform in 1964 when he and the Famous Flames did the "Please, Please, Please, Baby don't go" song with the red velvet cape.  A great show.  (He looked a lot different...)


----------



## Pappy (Aug 10, 2015)

Mick Jagger arrested for narcotics.


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 10, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> ^^ OMG ....
> I remember when this picture was shown after James Brown's arrest in 2004.  I went to see him perform in 1964 when he and the Famous Flames did the "Please, Please, Please, Baby don't go" song with the red velvet cape.  A great show.  (He looked a lot different...)


...yeah, 40 years will do that!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 11, 2015)

Randy Travis..
.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 11, 2015)

Poor Randy only 6 months after appearing in court for this offence in July 2013 he suffered a massive stroke and hasn't been able to talk or sing since.. so talented too..


----------

